

The Second Coming Of Facebook - hello_newman
http://money.cnn.com/2013/04/11/technology/facebook-zuckerberg-home.pr.fortune/index.html

======
DigitalSea
I kind of feel as though Facebook's time and opportunity for mobile domination
has passed (I could be completely wrong though). But having said that, is
there any better alternative that has all of your high-school friends or that
guy/girl you met last night on it? Facebook has become an everyday utility
like Google for search and Wikipedia for information so anything is possible.

And the worries about betting it all on Android as opposed to iOS I think are
the right ones. Android is a more open and democratic mobile operating system
where no one central entity controls its direction nor it's appearance unlike
Apple or Microsoft do. I think this is Google's advantage and weakness.

We'll see.

~~~
stephenr
> Android is a more open and democratic mobile operating system where no one
> central entity controls its direction

Except google.

The notable versions that are not strongly controlled by google are things
like the amazon version on a kindle, which might as well not be android

------
rjempson
On a tangent, where the author says "Have you ever seen anyone play Angry
Birds on a desktop?", funnily enough I have. My 5yo son has played a lot of
angry birds on my phone, 3 stars on all levels of space. then last xmas
someone gave him a PC version of seasons. since then he refuses to play on my
phone, stating that it is "much better" playing on the PC, citing the screen
size and sound as the main reasons.

